# lambo head



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

i can get a lambo head setup will it fit on this 2.5 and what will i have to do sensor and ecu wise?


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: lambo head (rab_iter)*

Try it and let us know. Also, a quick check would be compare the 2.5 headgasket to one of the 5.0 headgaskets.
It would be cool to try. I would be happy with pictures and descriptions comparing what is different between the two.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: lambo head (the s is silent)*

im betting, no.
$1


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: lambo head (mujjuman)*

what makes you say that? As long as the bore and bore spacing are the same, you can get pretty much anything to work. You may have to plug off the oil passages and route some of the coolant and oil lines externally, but it's been done before with other cars.
Get 2 headgaskets and all will become clear.


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: lambo head (the s is silent)*

bore is different
Im am dyslexic today.







Bore is the same... 



_Modified by tsalani @ lnt at 1:41 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: lambo head (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_bore is different

The 5.0L lambo V10 and the 2.5L I5 have the same bore and stroke.
Gallardo V10 borexstroke: 3.25x3.65
VW Rabbit I5 borexstroke: 3.25x3.65
If the bore spacing is the same, yatzee. You will be able to mate the gallardo head to the VW block. Now, the oil and coolant passages might not be the same, and the cam gears may not be compatible. I'm not saying it's a bolt on, but it could be done if the bores line up.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Buy the headgaskets and check! 
What you guys need to do is uncork this motor, I don't know about the stock rabbit head and haven't seen one but if you can get a head on there that flows 250cfm @ 28" or more, and some hot cams made, I see no reason why this motor can't make MORE power then the 2.0 FSI. (turbocharged, of course)


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (801pete)*

how pimp would that be! pull up to a show in your base Jetta, pop the hood, and voila! Lambo valve covers on the new Head!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: lambo head (rab_iter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rab_iter* »_i can get a lambo head setup will it fit on this 2.5 and what will i have to do sensor and ecu wise?

You can get a lambo head?







...hmm
moving on,try the valve covers on your engine:









_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_Now, the oil and coolant passages might not be the same, and the cam gears may not be compatible. I'm not saying it's a bolt on, but it could be done if the bores line up.

Not to mention the camshafts are oriented for a 10 cylinder,not a 5








If the casts are the same then you use the BGP cams but the lambo head as I am sure the Lambo head will be properly "massaged"


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: lambo head (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_










I just bought that engine on ebay ;-) bye bye 2.5















since the dimension of our bay my not be wide enough for the lambo engine, we do have plenty of cargo space










_Modified by omni1 at 2:46 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: lambo head (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not to mention the camshafts are oriented for a 10 cylinder,not a 5








If the casts are the same then you use the BGP cams but the lambo head as I am sure the Lambo head will be properly "massaged"

It should still work. The back head in that picture looks to be the same orientation as the head on our car. That settles it...I'm going to find one


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

you better get the damn valve covre too... wonder if just that valve cover could fit.. I highly doubt it...


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_you better get the damn valve covre too... wonder if just that valve cover could fit.. I highly doubt it...

Lol...I have no idea how much a cylinder head, cams, and valve cover would cost for that thing, but I can't imagine it's cheap. 
While I'm at it, I'd check the size of the big end on the rods, and the rod length.


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

here's a sight i just found off of google.... didnt check the page that well but here are some genuine lambo gallardo parts... seem expensive
http://www.lambostuff.com/xq/a...t.htm


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (FreshBaked 24 7)*

i would keep checking this site now and then... something interesting might pop up


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

well, yeah...valve cover is something like 1200$!!!


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

Dealership? Lamborghinis have to break too. Maybe they won't laugh me out of the parts department when I tell them I have a vw.


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

yeah... i suggest you hide that little detail


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_Dealership? Lamborghinis have to break too. Maybe they won't laugh me out of the parts department when I tell them I have a vw.

That's if they let you IN the parts department.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2005)

unless i'm mistaken, doesn't that v10 lambo motor have dry sump lubrication? i'm def no mechanic, but wouldn't that make it hard to hook up the oil?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The stock 2.5 would be nice with a turbo, you would make a whole lot more HP and still get that shock effect when you pop the hood. Youl would definitely come out alot cheaper in the long run also.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_The stock 2.5 would be nice with a turbo, you would make a whole lot more HP and still get that shock effect when you pop the hood. Youl would definitely come out alot cheaper in the long run also.









x2
as for swapping heads, ill believe it when i see it and possibly drive it to test it


----------



## exteg (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

VW actually claims that it used the lambo head for this engine, but since the 2.5 doesn't have the variable valve timing that the lambo has, I guess it's not exactly the same. That said, the fact that the bore x stroke are exactly the same as the lambo is good evidence that with a more aggressive cam, intake mani and CAI, exhaust mani, and exhaust, and a chip, the 2.5 should be able to make 200bhp without too much trouble.
In fact, if it was able to make its max torque at redline (5800) instead of 3800 or whatever, we'd already be a 188 hp or so.
edit: Also, the Gallardo's compression ratio is 11:1


_Modified by exteg at 8:50 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (exteg)*

Variable cam timing is simply a feature that they can add or remove if they wish. If the head is truly interchangeable, I would like to know what the expected gain is that everyone is looking for. Intake manifold and cam timing will play a much larger factor in RPM range. For the type of buyer of a Jetta or Golf, they wouldn't want to have to wind the snot out of the engine just to get the car to go...they'd buy a Honda if that was what they were after. If you spend $180k on a Lambo, you want it to spin up like a race engine. VW designed the I-5 to provide smooth usable power at moderate engine speeds, acheiving better fuel economy, smoothness, and engine life expectancy. 
If you guys still want better photos of the V10 engine, my buddies at a local exotic car repair shop may be pulling a V10 out of a Gallardo in a few days to change a head gasket. I bet you'd all love that.


----------



## tdotwes (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ Maybe the lambo owner won't notice a couple of valve covers missing? But yes, pictures would be sweet!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (tdotwes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotwes* »_^^ Maybe the lambo owner won't notice a couple of valve covers missing? But yes, pictures would be sweet!

They ended up not pulling the V10 engine, but did have a clutch jobs on a Murcielago, and an E-GEAR Octopus servo pump at the same time...both require removal of the engine and transmissions. The Murci's V12 is heavily carried over from the Diablo, so it has nothing in common with the V10 since it's a far older design, and not designed by the same people.


----------

